# Finicky (Not) Tuna off the Edge



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Was able to get out to the edge in search of wahoo before the wind picked up. Water looked good, but only one fish, a nice yellowfin that his a lure that was never meant for him. Sometimes you just get lucky. Made up a nice little video from the trip here: http://www.bluewaterhowto.com/?p=610


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

cool!!!! Neat video, I had to click past the fast forward... lol Nice job, I swear, they will hit just about anything when they reacting to the bait....


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Sorry, didn't mean to make you seasick


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice , never gotten a tuna on a cable leader Congrats !


----------



## WhyMe (Apr 21, 2013)

Nice clip.
Whyme


----------



## Bill Me (Oct 5, 2007)

Learning the editing software a bit.


----------

